# $15 Rimless 2.5g rounded edge nano tank



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

What a beauty fish and tank. I love it, and a good deal. Congradulations


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

My LFS has similar tanks, all the way to 10g (which I bought for $50). They look like Penn Plax Radius tanks to me.
Cool set up, btw.

v3


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

I love those- where I live, they sell them for 70 HKD, that is about 9 bucks USD.

I had a similar setup, single rock, moss and a beautiful half moon beta. But my Siamese cat decided she only wanted to drink out of the top, I was worried soon enough I would have an RIP beta.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I just thought it was a cool alternative to the blk rimmed Marineland/Deep Blue/Aqueon 2.5's. 

I Googled "Penn Plax Radius tanks" and you are right OVT, aside from the flimsy lid they provide, almost identical.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Wow. I got a similar tank it's 8 gallon I spent $70 on... U got a deal!!


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Is it plastic glass or acrylic.


----------



## elo500 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice find. Like the simplicity of the setup. Very zen like. Which lfs?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

concepts88 said:


> Is it plastic glass or acrylic.


It's all glass.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Really love the simplicity and its is awesome looking.

Just an idea to throw out. What about building up just a little mound of like some decorative sand or black lava rock to support the single stone. Still leaving the surrounding area bare bottom but giving that stone a little more stable structure to balance on. Could give it a little more depth. Just a thought and you're welcome to shoot it down.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

elo500, not sure of the name but its on Valley blvd (between temple city & Rosemead blvd) in Rosemead Ca.


c_g, the rock and plant (pothos) were in his 2g bowl. Just threw it in there for the leak test 

Since I'm going to have 6 on a shelf , I was thinking either rocks or driftwood with a few java fern and anubias stems in the center with a bare bottom. A small sand island sounds interesting and may work. Thanks

similar to this


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine came with a glass top and 4 plastic clip brackets. Love that tank, gave it to my niece  Albany Aquarium in NorCal.

v3


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> It's all glass.


Wow seriously? I can't find anything like that up here. Damn. Good deal!


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

These tanks seem to be in a lot of lfs in california. Guess owners here have more connections to importers from china


----------



## Kerby1280 (Aug 30, 2013)

There's nothing like this in my neck of the woods. Beautiful tank for $15. Is there a brand or logo on the tank or packaging? I would like to get one of these tanks.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Kerby, nothing as far as brand or logo. If it did, I'm sure it would cost twice as much.
micro-reef carries the same tank but at a higher price. In this case, you are probably paying for the name.

http://micro-reefs.com/aquariums.html


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

AGUILAR3 said:


> elo500, not sure of the name but its on Valley blvd (between temple city & Rosemead blvd) in Rosemead Ca.


Was it A+ Aquarium? My mother in law lives in Pasadena and I bought a very similar looking 6 gallon from there. It was super cheap, I think around $20, maybe less. They are not Penn Plax, well, they may be the same but sold under a different brand. Don't recall the brand name but it's very strange. Albany Aquarium in the Bay Area had them for awhile and they used the same supplier. Anyway, great tanks, I have had mine for a while, no problems with quality.


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

I think it might actually be LA Aquarium on valley. They sell a lot of tanks and mostly goldfish and koi.


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Was it A+ Aquarium? My mother in law lives in Pasadena and I bought a very similar looking 6 gallon from there. It was super cheap, I think around $20, maybe less. They are not Penn Plax, well, they may be the same but sold under a different brand. Don't recall the brand name but it's very strange. Albany Aquarium in the Bay Area had them for awhile and they used the same supplier. Anyway, great tanks, I have had mine for a while, no problems with quality.


I love A+ Aquarium! I've purchased three of these generic rimless tanks ( 5G, 8G, and a 15G ) from there for super cheap! No problems with quality, I'm super happy with mine, for the price :thumbsup:


----------

